# interesting bowfishing artical



## MoCarp

*would you bowfish walleyes, bass and catfish if legal?*​
yes1440.00%no2160.00%


----------



## MoCarp

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent ... 42bcb.html

Ray Sasser writes about outdoors for The Dallas Morning News.

Just asking: What do commissioners know?

07:59 PM CDT on Wednesday, April 19, 2006

Recent actions by the Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission have observers wondering just how qualified these people are. Do they know the history of the state conservation agency and how it works? 
Maybe there should be an aptitude test for perspective commissioners, just to see if they're qualified for the job - kind of like the Wonderlic test that NFL prospects take. Here are three sample questions for the outdoors version of the exam: 
1. What is the purpose of the TP&W Commission? 
a. To serve as a board of directors for the state agency and use political influence to help TP&W achieve ultimate stewardship of natural resources. 
b. To set game and fish laws to benefit yourself and your friends. 
2. What is the possession limit on quail? 
a. Three days' bag limit (45 birds total). 
b. Depends on who is hunting. 
3. Which of the following fish is classified as a game fish in Texas? 
a. Common carp. 
b. Catfish. 
Careful on that last question. An Austin carp fisherman caught a state-record common carp and won $250,000 in tournament prize money the week before the TP&W Commission voted to allow bowfishing for catfish, the state's second-most popular game fish. 
Carp are considered rough fish in Texas. They have no protection under the law, not even from bows and arrows. Carp fishing fans handle their prize catches with much more concern than most anglers exhibit for the loftiest game fish. The record carp was released, unharmed. 
In Austin on April 6, the TP&W Commission voted 5-3 in favor of bowfishing for catfish (the chairman votes only to break a tie). It was the first split Commission vote in nearly five years, which says something about the nine-member group appointed by the governor. 
What are the odds of nine successful businessmen - power brokers, really - always agreeing on a wide assortment of issues? Through public hearings, the Internet, phone calls and letters, the public opposed bowfishing for catfish by a three-to-one margin. 
Three bowfishermen showed up at the April 6 meeting to testify in favor of bowfishing for catfish. Leonard Ranne stood up against bowfishing for catfish, as did representatives from two sportmen's groups, the Coastal Conservation Association and he Sportsmen Conservationists of Texas. 
Ranne is a longtime advocate of freshwater fishing. He pointed out TP&W's 30-year history of protecting freshwater fishing with progressively stricter laws. SCOT made the same argument. CCA is concerned that shooting game fish with arrows sets a precedent that could spill over into saltwater species. It happened in neighboring Louisiana. 
The compromise that passed by a split vote is a one-year test of bowfishing for catfish. Aside from devaluing catfish by placing them on the same footing as rough fish, there's a serious flaw in the test. TP&W's regulatory year starts Sept. 1. That's when most new laws, including bowfishing for catfish, become effective. 
Game and fish laws to be considered in 2007 are made public by January. That gives biologists four months to determine if bowfishing is having a detrimental effect on the fish. Never mind that bowfishermen are not required to buy a special license, the state doesn't know how many bowfishermen exist and there's no way to contact them for information. 
Maybe another question on the Commission Wonderlic Test should be: Do you know how and why game and fish laws are set?


----------



## Duckslayer100

Mo, drop that propoganda somewhere else...seriously... :eyeroll:


----------



## MoCarp

Duckslayer100 said:


> Mo, drop that propoganda somewhere else...seriously... :eyeroll:


 I did not write it--call the Dallas paper if you have issues

as far as the poll, thats a fair question, in light of the bowfishorgs efforts in a few states, North Dakota anglers have a right to state their opinion

if I was after propaganda, I would have posted a pic I have of a 7 pound largemouth legally shot off a spawning bed in Nebraska

Mo


----------



## Duckslayer100

I just think you like to :stirpot: Why else would you post somthing like that portraying carp as a "game fish" on a bowfishing forum? We have told you before and will tell you again, you are barking up the wrong tree. More people find carp a detriment to our waterways than they do a benefit.

AS for shooting game fish, I say heck yeah. I mean, if we are able to harvest a species, who cares how it is harvested? As long as it is within the limits set by the game and fish department. Of course, if there are lakes with registered slot limits or protected species, I could see how bowfishing would not be allowed. But on a normal lake with no such restrictions I think we should be able to get them any way possible. This may sound like a "radical" idea, but bowfishing has been around just as long as the bow. If anything, the present process is even more humane than the prior techniques. At least now we have line attached to our bow so we can easily retrieve our game.

Either way, keep workin Mo. Maybe you'll persuade someone up here that carp are the new "cash cow." I mean, everyone needs a goal in life... :lol:


----------



## jkern

if I was after propaganda, I would have posted a pic I have of a 7 pound largemouth legally shot off a spawning bed in Nebraska

Mo[/quote]

LEGALLY?!?!?

You cannot legally shoot gamefish in Nebraska until July 1st, well after the Bass spawn.

Sorry Mo...Shot yourself in the foot again.


----------



## MoCarp

hey its just what the guy said--besides--we have bass that spawn as late a july in missouri--in some cool water lakes--what makes you think no bass are spawning in july in nebraska?

besides--I can't shoot myself in the foot as I can't see them because of my fat belly!

mo


----------



## jkern

MoCarp said:


> besides--I can't shoot myself in the foot as I can't see them because of my fat belly!
> 
> mo


I think I just peed...You said it, not me. :lol:


----------



## MoCarp

Duckslayer100 said:


> I
> AS for shooting game fish, I say heck yeah. I mean, if we are able to harvest a species, who cares how it is harvested? ....


just wanted to lock it down for prosperity

:wink:


----------



## MoCarp

bump


----------



## Boatman

Harry,

Its funny where we run into each other, keep talking, soon the whole midwest will know how you actually feel about bowfishing buddy. 
Like was said on IAOutdoors to you, dont piss down our backs and tell us its raining dork.

You are accomplishing nothing other than using up webspace.

Have fun with the IA crowd, they are ALL yours from here on out, I have faith that you will finally make believers out of them, about yourself as you have here, there, and everywhere else. Dont fret though, there will always be enough carp for you to sling your hair rig and wheaty sandwiches at. Go get em pal!!!


----------



## Orkan

This idiot has posted on every bowfishing forum I can find.

Guess what... I still shoot carp.


----------



## Boatman

idiot is a mild word when it comes to describing him.

"I love carp, lets make them a game fish so bowfishermen cannot shoot the beloved beast any longer."

What a dumb butt......


----------



## Duckslayer100

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## njsimonson

Easy boys. I know I'm not the moderator on this forum (there isn't one - hint to Duckslayer100), and I know with certain individuals it isn't easy, but keep your disdain for them away from Personal Attacks and Name Calling. Just tone it down some.

Thanks. :beer:


----------



## Orkan

What is it about this day and age where everyone thinks we need to be PC about everything huh?

No matter what someone says or does... we are just suppose to "calm down" and let it slide off our backs. Nobody ****** down my back and tells me it's rain. This easy going attitude is exactly why our country is so screwed up and getting more so every day.

This country was formed, and is FOUGHT FOR by passionate people with passionate ideals. I sure as hell will not calm down, and never will... so long as there are people lobbying to take my rights away peice by peice until I live in a communistic state.

You want to not care... fine. I could care less if my fellow americans are weak sauce. But how about you don't stand in the way of the people that want to FIGHT for our rights and make a difference.

There is no middle ground pal. You are with them... or you are with us.


----------



## Reflex

I hit a pond near my house almost every night last year shooting carp. I honestly didn't see a dent in the population. There are just as many carp in the pond this year as there was last year. Carp are an invassive species. If a pond has them....they have them. Only one way to get rid of them, and it ain't bowfishing.


----------



## Boatman

Reflex,

with all due respect, I beg to differ that bowfishing can reduce carp populations.
You put the right person behind the bow and he can REALLY reduce a carp population.
I know guys that average 500 - 600 fish per 12 hour tournament per boat.
Put a team like this on a 300 acre lake throughout a summer and its a done deal by fall easily.

I am NOT speaking of the avg JOE that go out and shoot fish when time allows, I am speaking of guys that shoot 100 arrows EVERYDAY practicing. I am speaking of guys that spend tens of thousands of dollars on bowfishing boats. These guys dont go to a lake and say, "we cant find them" or "the water is too muddy to shoot fish" these guys get it done. You want carp gone, these guys WILL do it. I have seen these same guys come to my own "turf" and spank ALL of us locals without scouting, boat inspected prior for cheating (nope) just VERY good shooters and knowledgeable of carp habitats. These guys are on top of the game and I promise they would turn your thoughts of "bowfishing is not a good way to control carp" around.

JMO


----------



## Duckslayer100

Well Boat...come on up and teach us a thing or two. Bring that boat with you too...I'd love to get a ride and have you show me the ropes :beer:


----------



## duckduck...goose!

I don't think I would shoot an actual gamefish


----------

